# Losing coolant...



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I had the check coolant level about 300 miles into the 900 mile drive to Indy for the USGP last weekend. :-( Noticed it was a bit wet behind the thermostat housing.

The P.O. replaced the water pump and radiator (late 99) but did not do the thermostat housing. Checked the top most bolt and noticed it was out a bit...tightened it up and the head snapped off. I bought a new water pump at the (most unhelpful) Indy dealer, thinking I might need to replace it there. I just added some coolant and prayed for the best on the way home. Made it ok. Had the check coolant level again today and added some water.

Getting the E30 ready for Ofest I am leaving Saturday for the 3 hour drive (instructor clinic Sunday and DE Monday and Tuesday)...so it will have to wait to get torn down until next week. I ordered a thermostat housing, thermostat, and gasket. I will be putting the new water pump in to be safe

Ain't it great to have a car out of warranty?

I test drove an Evo 8 Tuesday...anybody want to buy a 95 M3?


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

are you sure the P.O. used O.E. or OEM? I know BMW has gone through 3 revisions of that damn water pump. I purchased a new OEM water pump (GRAF) and it already exhibited signs of play in the bearing = not good. I replaced it after 400 miles. 

The newest one is a composite water pump (plastic and metal). 

If you replace all of these items and you STILL notice coolant loss ... you know the other pricey problem then ...  ... hopefully all coolant loss problems are associated with the cooling system and not some other major COSTLY thing


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

When my water pump went out a couple of months ago, the dealer installed a rebuilt water pump with a metal impeller. At least they guaranteed the part for life. The service writer hadn't even heard of a composite pump.


----------

